# Christmas Puppies!



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My sister got these puppy dog slippers for Christmas...

Doggy Slipper by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr

YouTube - Maddy's opinion of Christmas puppies! - it was so funny seeing her reaction to them!


Maddy's opinion of Christmas Puppies by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


Maddy's opinion of Christmas Puppies by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Dual purpose slippers, and she likes it so much!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Bless Maddie - she obviously thinks thay should be hers.


----------

